# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  مشاركة من مريخابي غير مشارك بالمنبر

## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*







هنالك مريخاب غيورين جدا على فريق المريخ و يودون المشاركة بأرائهم و أفكارهم و أيضا المساهمة في مشاريع المريخ ، و لكن بعد المسافة من العاصمة حيث موقع النادي و عدم مقدرتهم على التعامل مع الإنترنت يرمحمهم من أن يدلو بدلوهم في بحيرة الزعيم ، و من هؤلاء الأخ حمد إبراهيم حمدان محمد من مدينة النهود ، و قد كلفني برفع هذا الرأي و هأنذا اكتبه بما جاءني من صاحبه : 
كل فرق الدوري الممتاز رممت فرقها و أستعدت إعدادا مبكرا ـ و االاهتمام الذي وجده المريخ أكبر من حيث الإعداد و التجارب و العناية الطبية أما الترميم  ( فلا نبكي على الفات ) تمثيل السودان بأربعة فرق جعل التنافس على المراكز الأربعة الأوائل تنافسا محموما ( فهل فطن المريخ لذلك ) فالأمل عطبرة فريق له طموح في التمثيل لذلك جاءت النتيجة المخيبة للآمال . 
أما الترميم الذي لا نبكي عليه فهل سجل المريخ من هو أفضل من الدافي ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ و اعني موتيابا اليوغندي . و هل إعارة قلق كانت سليمة و هو أفضل من يجيد الضربات الثابتة ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ و هل شطب ياسر الديبة كان مقنعا و هل هنالك لاعب صغير السن نضمن استمراره لمواسم قادمة مع الزعيم بمستوى ياسر الديبة ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ و السؤال الأهم أيهما 
أفضل للاستمرار مع الجهاز الفني فاروق جبرة أم الاستعاضة عنه بابراهومة ؟ فهل سأل المجلس نفسه هذه الأسئلة قبل بداية التسجيلات و انطلاقة الموسم الجديد . نحن لسنا قريبين من موقع الحدث حتى نجكم على الادارة أو الجهاز الفني او اللاعبين بالفشل ، و لكن لا نقبل أن يكون الزعيم حقل تجارب للاعبين و المدربين و الله من وراء القصد 
دمتم أخوان مهدي في المنبر و دام لنا الزعيم زعيما لا يشق له غبار حمد إبراهيم حمدان محمد ت 0912445237  
*

----------

